# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Ernest Hemingway

## Xhuxhumaku

*UNË DHE HEMINGWAY*


E dashurova menjëherë. Nuk kam reshtur kurrë së dashuruari. E dashurova në mënyrë platonike. E them këtë, sepse dashuria që Ernest Hemingway dhe unë ndjenim për njëri-tjetrin ishte e jashtëzakonshme në mënyrën se si ne e përjetonim: një dashuri e pastër, absolute. Një ndjenjë e paprekur nga dyshimet, një dashuri përtej horizontit, përtej vdekjes, edhe pse e di me siguri që kjo nuk ekziston. Ndoshta prandaj edhe ndjenjat tona i rezistonin kohës, edhe atëherë kur nuk kishte më fije shprese për asnjërin. Nuk kishte dëshirë, as ndonjë gjë për të dhënë, kur Hemingway nuk ndjente tjetër veçse një dëshpërim të thellë, të njëjtin që ndjeja unë kur ai përshkonte mendimet e mia. 
Nuk jetonim kurrë bashkë. Kjo ndoshta do të kishte vënë rregull në shumë gjëra. E respektoja Maryn, gruan e tij, të vetmen femër për të cilën isha në dijeni nga të gjitha marrëdhëniet e tij me të tjerat. Ashtu si edhe gruaja e tij, edhe unë isha xheloze për gratë e tij të dikurshme. E kam ruajtur me kujdes çdo letër të tij dhe nuk kam ndërmend t'ia shes ndonjë muzeu apo ndonjë koleksionisti. E di që nuk do të mundja t'i merrja me vete në lamtumirën e kësaj bote, por nuk kam për të lejuar që dikush të guxojë t'i prekë letrat e tij. Më përkasin vetëm mua. Ai i ka shkruar për mua dhe prej tyre askush nuk do të fitojë asnjë qindarkë. Do të bëj të pamundurën për të mos e lejuar një gjë të tillë.

_Vazhdimi, kuptimi, vendosmëria_ 

Ishte "Shkëmbi im i Gjibraltarit", e adhuronte këtë emër. Kanë kaluar vite, secili më i dhimbshëm se ai që lija pas. Thuhet se koha shëron çdo plagë. Është një proverb shumë optimist, por fatkeqësisht tërësisht fals. Zbrazëtia që Hamingway la mes nesh dhe në të gjithë botën, nuk do të mbushet kurrë. Ishte një shkrimtar, por ishte edhe një qënie njerëzore, i cili vendosi të na lërë pa i llogaritur kurrë pasojat e ikjes së tij. Por ishte zgjedhja e tij. 
Nuk kam për ta kuptuar kurrë se përse më donte "kaq shumë", siç thoshte ai. Ndoshta sepse dashuria jonë i rezistoi edhe luftës. E kam takuar shpesh të atë periudhë, notonte në krenari dhe kishte në kokë mijëra projekte. Ndërsa unë, e zbehtë dhe e sëmurë, përpiqesha të fitoja energji për të bërë figurë të mirë. Kishte shkruar një poezi për luftën dhe ma lexonte me zë të lartë "Merr këtë lavire Vdekje, për grua. ". "Vazhdon", më thoshte kur e ndërprisja. Më thërriste "karaut"-salsiçe, dhe kishte të drejtë. 
Ta quaja "baba", siç bënin shumë nga miqtë e tij, më dukej qesharake. E quaja "Thuamë", sepse ishte i vetmi term që kisha arritur të gjeja. "Thuamë, Thuamë". Isha një fëmijë e përhumbur në sytë e tij dhe në të mitë. Ishte vazhdimi, kuptimi, vendosmëria, më i miri i këshilluesve, ishte sunduesi i kishës sime personale. Si arrita t'i mbijetoja zhdukjes së tij? Nuk di t'i përgjigjem kësaj pyetjeje. Ndonjë nga ju që ka humbur babain ose vëllain, më kuptojnë. Ti nuk arrin ta pranosh, derisa ajo dhimbje e tmerrshme fillon ta lëshojë zemrën tënde. Dhe pastaj fillon të jetosh sikur të mundje të takoheshe me atë që nuk është më, në çdo orë të ditës apo të natës. Dhe vazhdon rrugën tënde, tashmë e bindur që ai nuk do të kthehet më kurrë. Mësohesh me vuajtjen.
Ai nuk më mësoi asgjë të re, por u përball bashkë me miratimin të tij me mendimet e mia më të fshehta, për t'i bërë të vërteta e të forta, duke u dhënë pamjen e diçkaje të re. 
Më mungon tmerrësisht. Nëse do të kishte një jetë pas vdekjes, do të më fliste netëve të mia të gjata e pa gjumë. Por nuk ekziston jeta pas vdekjes: ai iku përgjithmonë, nuk ka dhimbje që mund ta rikthejë dhe dëshira ime do të mbetet përjetësisht e pathemeltë. Me kohën mëson të "vazhdosh" t'i buzëqeshës lojës së padrejtë, të pranosh atë që dikur nuk e duroje: një lloj jete të rraskapitur që Hemingway, ashtu si unë, gjithmonë e ka urryer. 
Një jetë kaq e bukur, e shuar përgjithmonë për një arsye kaq idiote. 

_Në kufijtë e çmendurisë_

E nesërmja e vdekjes së tij më gjeti në kufijtë e çmendurisë. Ishte një mënyrë për të luftuar me dhimbjen time. Hemingway më ishte betuar se nuk do të më braktiste kurrë. Po kush isha unë krahasuar me të gjithë ata që ai kishte lënë pas krahëve: fëmijët, gruan, të gjithë ata që kishin nevojë për të? Isha rrota e fundit e qerres. Ai nuk mendonte për këtë. Jetonte i lumtur, ashtu si të gjithë ne, me mendimin që ditët e tij nuk do ishin të numëruara. 
Nuk marr pjesë kurrë nëpër funerale. Kështu që nuk shkova as në atë të Hemingwayt. "Ajo nuk ishte", - kishin shkruar gazetat. Por unë nuk shkoj më nëpër funerale që pas atij të nënës sime. Ajo ditë më mjaftoi. Nuk kam aspak dëshirë të rijetoj një ditë të ngjashme. I dua njerëzit e gjallë, bëj të pamundurën për të lehtësuar dhimbjet dhe trishtimet e tyre, por nuk më intereson t'i shoh të zhduken nën tokë. Nuk mund të bëj asgjë kundër asaj fuqie të tmerrshme shkatërruese që transformon në pluhur dhe fiton triumfalisht, duke marrë me vete gjurmët e atyre që kemi dashur. 
Po, Hemingway e dinte ç'bënte dhe unë nuk e kam paragjykuar kurrë veprimin e tij, edhe pse natyrisht idetë e mia mbi jetën ishin shumë të ndryshme. Jam një grua që nuk di ta zgjasë shumë dhe që nuk do të isha kurrë në gjendje të kisha një inteligjencë aq rrënjësore sa të tijën. Nëse do të kisha patur një minimum të aspiratave të tij, do të isha ndeshur me të si një luaneshë. Por ai ishtë shumë më i fortë se të gjithë ne dhe me siguri do të kisha përfunduar përtokë. 

_Në luftë me instiktin_ 

Do të doja t'ju flisja për takimin tim me Mary Welsh, gruaja e fundit e Hemingwayt. Më kishin dërguar në Paris dhe gjatë ditëve të qëndrimit tim banoja në "Chatou". Kur mora vesh se ai ishte në qytet, në hotel "Ritz", shkova me xhip për ta takuar. Më tha se mund të bëja një dush në banjon e tij para se të paraqitesha në "raportim". Më tha edhe se kishte njohur një "Afërditë", të cilën donte ta joshte me çdo kusht. Më tregoi edhe se ajo e kishte refuzuar dhe e kishte quajtur një "dashnor të keq", duke shtuar se vetëm unë mund ta nxirrja nga ajo gjendje e vështirë, duke folur me vajzën. 
Është e pamundur të shpjegosh dëshirën e një burri për një grua. Mary Welsh ishte një grua e sjellshme, prej kohësh e privuar nga eksperiencat skesuale dhe sentimentale, dhe rrjedhimisht shumë pak e dëshirueshme. Me siguri do t'i kishte dhënë fund trishtueshëm ekzistencës së saj, ashtu si të gjitha femrat e këtij lloji, nëse nuk do të kishte takuar në rrugën e saj Hemingwayn. Mary Welsh nuk e dashuronte Hemingwayn, jam e sigurt për këtë, por kjo korrespondente modeste lufte, që askush nuk ia varte, nuk kishte asngjë për të humbur. 
Duke luftuar kundër instiktit tim, vendosa ta përmbush misionin që më ishte besuar. E gjeta Mary Welsh dhe fillova t'i flisja. "Unë nuk e dëshiroj", më tha në mirëbesim. Fillova t'i flisja me të gjitha ato që disponoja për "çështjen Hemingway", por ajo as që donte t'ia dinte. Atëherë i këshillova të krahasonte jetën që bënte tani me të ardhmen që e priste me të dhe detyrimisht më duhej t'i premtoja edhe "martesë". Përpjekjet e mia më në fund po jepnin rezultat. Rreth orës së drekës filloi të dorëzohej. 
Në hotel "Ritz" ora e drekës është një moment shumë i rëndësishëm.

Është kjo fazë e ditës, në të cilën gratë ulen qetësisht dhe bëjnë një përmbledhje të planeve të tyre. Mary Welsh nuk bënte përjashtim nga ky rregull dhe më në fund vendosi të më deklaronte se propozimi i interesonte. Tani më duhej ta pëballja me Hemingwayn dhe në darkë dridhesha nga koka të këmbët, por arriti Mary Walsh dhe e pranoi propozimin e tij përpara të vetmit dëshmitar, që isha: unë. 
Nuk kam parë kurrë njeri më të lumtur se Hemingway. Ai dinte të ishte i lumtur. Dhe më e rëndësishmja, dinte ta tregonte. Rreze drite shpërthenin nga trupi i tij gjigant, për të ndiçuar dhe për t'ia bërë sytë t'i shkëlqenin. 
Ndoshta ndjeu se fëmijët e tij, tashmë të rritur, nuk kishin më nevojë për të, ndoshta thjesht i kishte xhepat plot, kush mund ta dijë! Kur trupi nuk të përgjigjet më si dikur, kur truri humbet goditje ditë e natë, është momenti për të marrë (nëse është e mundur) kurajon me të dyja duart dhe të shuash kandilin. Askush deri më sot nuk ka arritur të shpjegojë motivet e vetëvrasjes së Hemingwayt. 
Do të më pëlqente ta quaja më shumë një veprim impulsiv sesa një veprim të vetëdijshëm. Të ketë reaguar në këtë mënyrë Hemingway nga një gjendje somnambulizmi? Jam kapur me thonj pas kësaj hipoteze. E megjithatë jam e bindur se ndërgjegjja e tij nuk do t'i kishte sugjeruar shembullin e të atit dhe vetëvrasja e tij nuk ka të bëjë me peshën e kujtimeve. Në momentin e shkeljes së këmbëzës është shfaqur ashpërsisht në memorien e tij diçka shumë e largët. . . por, po analizoj pak si shumë. Di që ishte thellësisht i palumtur. 

_Besnike për të respektuar "gruan tjetër"_

Raportet që kam pasur me disa meshkuj ndoshta janë të vështira për t'u kuptuar. Unë nuk kam ndërmend t'i shpjegoj. Nëse nuk kuptoni, keq për ju. Nëse ju intereson vetëm dashuria fizike, mbyllini menjëherë këtë libër, sepse është një argument mbi të cilin nuk kam ndërmend të zgjatem, dhe kjo për një arsye fare të thjeshtë: jam shumë injorante në këtë fushë. 
Gjatë gjithë jetës sime dashuria fizike ka qenë pazgjidhshmërisht e lidhur me dashurinë "kokë e këmbë", dhe kjo është arsyeja që nuk kam pasur kurrë eksperienca pa të nesërme. Dashuria ime me Hemingwayn nuk ishte një aventurë. Nuk qëndruam kurrë bashkë për një periudhë mjaftueshmërisht të gjatë në të njëjtin qytet: dhe nuk ka ndodhur kurrë asgjë. Ose ai ishte me një vajzë të bukur, ose kur ai ishte i disponueshëm unë isha e zënë, dhe kur isha unë, nuk ishte më ai. . . 
Duke i urryer gjithmonë situatat e mjegullta, besnike që në fillim për të respektuar "gruan tjetër", kam takuar gjithandej meshkuj të mrekullueshëm, si një anije që takon një tjetër në natën e errët. Por mendoj se dashuria e tyre do të zgjaste më shumë nëse do të kisha qenë një anije e ankoruar në portin e tyre. 

Kam dashuruar, kam qeshur e qarë
Kam pasur gëzimet dhe disfatat e mia
Dhe ndërsa lotët ndalen
Gjithçka duket argëtuese

Marlene Dietrich

----------


## Eagle

artikull shume interesant. te flnd qe e ke sjelle..nese mundesh posto dhe pjese te tjera( mesa kuptova eshte liber apo jo?)

----------


## [Perla]

Të dielën e 2 korrikut të vitit 1961, *Ernest Hemingway* (Oak Park, 21 korrik 1899 – Ketchum, 2 korrik 1961), kreu vetëvrasje: qëlloi kokën me armë. Autori i _"Dhe dielli lind"_, _"Për kë bien kambanat"_, _"Plaku dhe deti"_ etj., ndodhej në shtëpinë e tij në Kei Uest.
Vetëvrasja e shkrimtarit amerikan, e këtij klasiku dhe nobelisti të shekullit të njëzetë, vazhdon të diskutohet sot e kësaj dite. Më 21 të këtij muaji është 110-vjetori i lindjes së tij.

Duke kërkuar rrënjët e këtij akti, gjithnjë merret e rimerret në diskutim origjina e tij "biologjike", lidhja e gjakut. Kështu, në katër breza të familjes Heminguej, kanë ndodhur katër vetëvrasje: i ati i shkrimtarit, Klarensi; një motër nga babai, Ursula; vëllai i tij i vetëm, Leicester dhe e mbesa, Margo, një yll kinemaje e vetëvrarë më 1996-ën.

I vëllai, Leicester, kishte bërë dikur një interpretim heroik: "Ashtu si një samuraj i fyer prej fjalës apo gjestit të dikujt, Ernesti ndjeu se trupi e tij e kishte tradhtuar." Në gjueti me të vëllanë e madh, e kishte dëgjuar Ernestin të thoshte se ai u jepte kafshëve që gjuante "dhuratën e vdekjes", dhe Leicester beson që Heminguej zgjodhi për veten të njëjtën gjë. Vëllai i vetëm i shkrimtarit vrau veten me armë më 1982-shin.

Nga bijë, nipër dhe mbesa të lindur nga martesat me katër gra që pati në harkun e dyzet viteve, gra pak më të mëdha se ai në moshë, në kohë të ndryshme kanë ardhur dëshmi e rrëfime në vepra autobiografike për marrëdhëniet prindërore, për dëmin që kanë shkaktuar tek Heminguejtë, alkooli dhe lufta për mposhtur vetëvrasjen.

I fundmi i fëmijëve të Heminguejt, Patriku, do të vazhdonte të mbante gjallë kujtimin e të atit dhe të shërbente në bordin e _"Fondacionit Hemingway"_ të Oak Park, në Ilinois, aty ku shkrimtari u lind më 22 korrik 1899.

Po ashtu, edhe gratë e tij kanë vdekur. Gruaja e tij e tretë, Martha Gellhorn, vdiq më 1998-ën.
Përballjen me opinionin publik për vetëvrasjen e shkrimtarit do ta kishte gruaja e tij, Meri (dikur Mary Welch). Më 3 korrik 1961, një ditë më pas, disa gazeta botonin deklaratën e saj: "Po pastronte armën."

Por, më vonë do të pohonte se bashkëshorti i saj ishte mendërisht i sëmurë dhe gjendja e tij para se të kryente aktin, ishte keqësuar. Këtij pohimi do t'i mëshohej përherë e më shumë, si për të theksuar mitin e një shkrimtari të madh, por që mendërisht nuk ishte si të tjerët, shkurt, i madh dhe i marrë.

Kështu, para se të kryente vetëvrasje, _Ernest Heminguej_ kishte pak ditë që kishte lënë klinikën, psikiatrinë, trajtimin intensiv me elektroshok.

Kishte gati njëzetë vjet që kusuret e famës po ecnin mbi të. Para se të binte në këtë gjendje, kishte shkruar pothuajse gjithë librat e tij më të rëndësishëm. E kishin quajtur përfaqësues të "brezit të humbur", por sigurisht ai vetë si shkrimtar nuk do ta ndjente veten krejtësisht të "brezit të humbur".

Ai do të shkruante _"Lamtumirë armë"_ më 1929-ën, duke trajtuar një pjesë autobiografike nga Lufta e Parë Botërore. Ishte reporter nëpër Evropë, e njihnin kudo që shkonte, mi i legjendave të gjalla të epokës së shkrimtarëve dhe mendjeve të ndritura si Ezra Pound, Gertrude Stein, Sylvia Beach, James Joyce, Max Eastman, apo piktorëve si Miro dhe Pikaso.

Në vitet '30-'40, do të mbulonte si korrespondent Luftën Civile të Spanjës; ishte një model për shkrimtarët e rinj, të cilët mundoheshin të imitonin stilin e jetës së tij dhe vetë letërsinë, prozën e tij të rrallë. Kishte shkruar "very short story" dhe romane e vepra që lexohen sot e gjithë ditën: _"Vdekje pasdite"_ (1932), _"Të kesh a të mos kesh"_ (1937), _"Për kë bien kambanat"_ (1940), _"Plaku dhe deti"_ (fitues i çmimit "Pulitzer", më 1953-shin). Një vit më pas, më 1954-ën, do të fitonte çmimin "Nobel".

Ai kishte qenë gjithë jetës gjahtar, peshkatar, i dashuruar, i martuar, la trashëgimtarë. E pra, e gëzoi jetën me gjithë ngjyrat e saj. Këtu, në këtë pikë, të gjithë ata që duan t'i shkojnë deri në fund interpretimit të motiveve të vetëvrasjes së Heminguejit, ndalen dhe shtojnë: Por, atëherë kur nuk mundej ta gëzonte më jetën, kur trupi po e tradhtonte dhe dhuntia për të shkruar po ashtu, ai i dha fund jetës. Dhe ky akt i fundit, sikur i ngjan asaj që Ernesti thoshte për kafshët që gjuante, se po u bënte "dhuratën e vdekjes". Edhe ai po i bënte vetes dhuratën e fundit në jetë.

_Shekulli_

----------


## Edmond.S

Gjithmone me ka pelqyer vepra e tij 'Plaku dhe deti'.Eshte nje nder me te mirat qe kam lexuar.

Poashtu duhet thene qe edhe Heminguei ka qene nder autoret me te mire si ne Amerik,poashtu edhe ne tere Boten !

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Ktheja jetën gjuhës*

Po të kem mundësi ta arrij një efekt pa e përdorur një fjalë, e bëj këtë gjithmonë, mirëpo nganjëherë është diçka që sbëhet dot. Por edhe gjuhës i bën mirë ti kthesh jetën, që ia kanë marrë Mos i lër të të mashtrojnë, duke të treguar se si u dashk

_Ernest HEMINGWAY_

Në të pëlqen të lexosh një libër që e ka shkruar një njeri, i cili e di fare mirë atë çka shkruar dhe, për më tepër, që e ka shkruar shkëlqyer, lexo Takim në Samarra nga Xhon OHara. Pastaj, në paç kohë, lexo edhe një libër tjetër që titullohet Lufta dhe paqja nga Tolstoi, dhe ke për të parë se si do të kapërcesh ato pjesët ku ai shpreh Mendime të Mëdha Politike (të cilat ai, pa dyshim, pandehte se qenë gjërat më të mira që kishte në libër), sepse ato nuk janë më as të vërteta e as nuk kanë ndonjëfarë rëndësie, ndërsa shiko se sa të vërteta, të qëndrueshme e të rëndësishme, mbartin aty njerëzit dhe bëmat.
Mos i lër të të mashtrojnë duke të treguar se si u dashka shkruar një libër, vetëm e vetëm ngaqë kjo tani është bërë e modës.
Turgenjevi, për mua, është shkrimtari më i madh që ka qenë ndonjëherë. Nuk ka arritur te librat më të mëdhenj, por prapë qe shkrimtari më i madh. Natyrisht, ky është vetëm mendimi im. E ke lexuar ndonjëherë një tregim të tij të titulluar Rropama e rrotave? Është në vëllimin e dytë të Kujtimeve të një gjahtari. Lufta dhe paqja është libri më i mirë që njoh, por përfytroje si do të kishte qenë, sikur ta kishte shkruar Turgenjevi. Çehovi ka shkruar nja gjashtë tregime të mira. Por ai qe një shkrimtar amator.
Tolstoi ishte profet. Mopasani qe shkrimtar profesionist. Turgenjeve ishte artist.

* * *
Kur një prozator e njeh mirë atë për të cilën shkruan, atëherë ai mund të lërë jashtë disa gjëra nga ato që i di dhe lexuesi, po qe se shkrimtari di të shkruajë, ka për ti ndier ato po aq fuqishëm, sa çdo ti kishte ndier, nëse shkrimtari do ti kishte përmendur. Ajzbergu lëviz tërë madhështi, pikërisht sepse një e teta pjesë e tij qëndron përmbi ujë.
Kurse shkrimtari që i lë gjërat pa i thënë, ngaqë nuk i di, vetëm sa krijon kështu boshllëqe në veprën e tij.

* * *
Kur shkruan pak a shumë qartë, gjithkush të merr vesh po mashtrove.
Ndërsa, kur një zë i mistifikon gjërat vetëm pse nuk do ti thotë troç  dhe kjo është diçka krejt ndryshe nga shkelja e të ashtuquajturave rregulla të sintaksës e gramatikës për të krijuar një efekt, që smund të arrihet dot ndryshe, - atëherë që të merret vesh se ai mashtron, duhet të kalojë një kohë më e gjatë dhe, ndërkaq, shkrimtarë të tjerë, të prekur dhe ata nga e njëjta nevojë, do të zënë ta lëvdojnë, sepse asisoj mbrojnë vetveten.
Misticizmi i vërtetë sduhet ngatërruar me paaftësinë në letërsi, e cila kërkon të krijojë një dukje misteri aty ku mister ska, vetëm e vetëm ngaqë u duhet për të mashtruar, për të fshehur mungesën e dijeve apo aftësinë për ti thënë gjërat qartë.
Misticizmi nënkupton mister dhe mistere ka plot; por veç paaftësia shyn ndër to, as teprimet gazetareske që kërkojnë të shiten për letërsi, duke marrë një ton të rremë epik!
Po të kem mundësi ta arrij një efekt pa e përdorur një fjalë, e bëj këtë gjithmonë, mirëpo nganjëherë është diçka që sbëhet dot. Por edhe gjuhës i bën mirë ti kthesh jetën, që ia kanë marrë.

* * *
Për një shkrimtar të vërtetë, çdo libër i ri duhet të jetë një fillim i ri, një nisje e re drejt diçkaje që se arrin dot. Atij i duhet vazhdimisht të përpiqet të bëjë diçka, që sështë bërë ende asnjëherë e që edhe të tjerë janë rrekur ta bëjnë, por më kot. Ndonjëherë, në e ndihtë edhe fati, do tia dalë mbanë.
Në çastin që e lë të shkruarit për një apo dy muaj, kur jam në ndonjë udhëtim, ndiej një lumturi të plotë kafshërore. Por veç kur je duke shkruar dhe ia del asaj që po bën ashtu siç e do, ndien gjithashtu një lumturi të madhe, por në një mënyrë krejt të ndryshme; sidoqoftë, kur mendon se sa e shkurtër është jeta, si njëra ashtu edhe tjetra, janë njëlloj të rëndësishme për ty. (Nga letrat dhe shënimet)

Përktheu Piro Misha

albania


28 Shtator 2009

----------


## MI CORAZON

* Një grua në Paris  historia e dashurisë së Ernest Heminguejit*


_Vjen në shqip romani i Paula McLain, që rrëfen historinë e dashurisë së shkrimtarit me gruan e tij të parë, Hadley Richardson, femrën më me influencë mbi të gjatë gjithë jetës së tij._
Thonë se pas çdo burri të fuqishëm fshihet një grua. Pas Ernest Heminguejit fshiheshin shumë, por asnjëra prej tyre nuk arriti të kishte mbi të atë influencë sa gruaja e tij e parë, Hadley Richardson. Ajo ishte 28 vjeç dhe asokohe mund të quhej fare mirë një lëneshë, kur takoi 20-vjeçarin Ernest Heminguej, një shkrimtar i ri, plot ëndrra. Të tërhequr nga njëri-tjetri, ata martohen vetëm një vit më pas, edhe pse ajo ishte 8 vjet më e madhe. Historinë e këtij burri të rrallë në letërsinë botërore dhe bashkëshortes së tij Hadley, na e rrëfen Paula McLain në romanin e saj Një grua në Paris, që sapo ka dalë në treg nga shtëpia botuese Dituria, shqipëruar nga Erblina Kërçishta. Pas pothuajse një shekulli, ka një arsye pse Brezi i Humbur dhe Parisi i viteve 20 vazhdojnë të na magjepsin. Është një pikëtakim unik i kohës me vendin, i njerëzve me frymëzimin, i romancës me intrigën, i tradhtisë me tragjedinë. Një grua në Paris e sjell atë jetë përmes syve të Hedli Riçardson Heminguejit, e cila del nga hija e gruas së parë të Ernestit dhe hyn në mendjen e lexuesit me aq bukuri e shkëlqim, sa ato ditë të jashtëzakonshme në Paris pas Luftës së Parë Botërore, shkruan Nancy Horan, autore e Loving Frank, bestseller i New York Times. Paula McLain tregon historinë e njohjes së çiftit Heminguej gjatë viteve të Luftës së Parë Botërore dhe më pas vendosjen e tyre në Paris. Për Ernestin, kjo është periudha e harrimit të luftës që ndiente brenda vetes dhe e frekuentimit të salloneve letrare, ku Ezra Paundi dhe Gertrud Stejni mund ta ndihmojnë të bëjë pará dhe famë. Por, kur pas një djali mbërrijnë edhe paratë e fama, te shkrimtari i shqetësuar shpërthen dëshira për një jetë të lirë, pa pranga e lidhje familjare, krahas njohjeve të reja e stimuluese si Xhon Dos Pasos, Skot e Zelda Fitzxheraldi. Një jetë që Ernesti nuk do të vazhdojë ta ndajë me Hedlin e ndrojtur, shumë e ndryshme nga Kejti, nga Stela Boueni, nga Kiti Kanelli, nga aktoret e balerinat që i sillen rrotull shkrimtarit të shquar.

----------


## shigjeta

*Ernest Heminguej, Si e shkroi 47 herë fundin e Lamtumirë armë*

Zbulohen 47 variantet që shkrimtari kishte shkruar si mbyllje të romanit të tij të njohur Lamtumirë armë, kushtuar Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Dorëshkrimet do të dalin në Amerikë së bashku me një ribotim të këtij romani. Lexuesi do të ketë mundësinë të shohë korrigjimet, fjalët e shtuara apo të fshira nga vetë Heminguej.
Ndoshta njerëzit nuk mund ta besojnë, por Ernest Heminguej ishte i mbushur me dyshime. Ndoshta nuk kishte dyshime mi gratë, mbi madhësinë e peshqve që peshkonte apo mbi kuptimin e heroizmit. Por ama ishte i mbushur plot dyshime sesi do ta mbyllte kryeveprën e tij Lamtumirë armë. Një roman i tërë kushtuar Luftës së Dytë Botërore, i njohur gjerësisht edhe nga lexuesit shqiptarë. E rishkroi 39 herë pa gjeti karar. E ka rrëfyer vetë këtë fakt në një intervistë të dhënë në vitin 1958. Por nuk e mbylli me kaq, sepse janë plot 47 variante që vetë Heminguej mendoi ti jepte si finale këtij romani. Shumë e kanë cilësuar simbolikisht si ofiçina e Lamtumirë armë. Të gjitha variantet do të bëhen të njohura nga lexuesi përmes një botimi që është parashikuar për Amerikën nga shtëpia botuese e autorit Simon & Schuster, në një variant të ribotuar të romanit. Hap pas hapi ky variant i ri do tu shkojë lexuesve në të gjithë botën. Lamtumirë armë, në variantin e tij të botuar në vitin 1929, mbyllet ftohtësisht, menjëherë pas vdekjes së Katerinës: Pas pak, e braktisa spitalin dhe nën shi u ktheva në hotel. Por kjo nuk ishte finalja më e trishtë dhe më pesimiste që Heminguej kishte menduar për romanin e tij. New York Times para disa ditësh publikoi disa nga 47 mbylljet që shkrimtari kishte hedhur në letër për këtë libër. Në disa raste bëhet fjalë vetëm për një rresht, në disa të tjera për paragrafë të tërë. Nga një dyshim te tjetri, në të shumtën e rasteve shkrimtari ka shkuar në përfundime përmes të cilave donte të jepte një mesazh universal, në mënyrë të shkurtër e të thatë, siç ishte në stilin e tij. Më në fund, zgjodhi skenën e protagonistit që ikën nën shi, zhveshur nga komentet e shumta. Në finalen që e ka cilësuar si numër 1, titulluar Nada, Heminguej ka menduar ta mbyllë kështu: Kjo është gjithçka nga kjo histori. Katerina vdiq, ju do të vdisni dhe unë do të vdes. Kjo është gjithçka që mund tju premtoj. Mbyllja e titulluar Live-Baby, që mban edhe numrin rendor 7, është tepër përjashtuese: Nuk ka fund përveçse vdekjes dhe lindja është vetëm fillimi. Më e artikuluar është finalja Fitzgerald, që shkrimtarit iu sugjerua nga miku i tij Francis Scott Fitzgerald. Këtu shkrimtari shkruan se: Bota shkatërron gjithçka, ata që nuk i shkatërron i vret. [] Vret të mirët, mitet, guximtarët pa bërë asnjë dallim. Edhe nëse nuk je mes tyre, të jesh i sigurt se do të vrasë edhe ty, vetëm se nuk do të ketë asnjë nxitim ta bëjë këtë. Në intervistën e vitit 1958 në Paris Review, Heminguej tregon se i shkroi dhe i rishkroi rreshtat e fundit me qëllimin e vetëm për të gjetur fjalët e duhura. Mund të ketë qenë edhe kështu, por një fjalë e zgjedhur në vend të një tjetre në mbylljen e një romani për dashurinë e luftën, vendosin korniza të ndryshme rreth më shumë se 300 faqeve. Botimi i ri bazohet në materiale të nxjerra nga Koleksioni Ernest Heminguej të ruajtura në librarinë dhe muzeun presidencial John F. Kennedy në Boston. Një stërnip i shkrimtarit, Shon Heminguej i ka studiuar gjatë këto materiale dhe në fund gjeti 47 variante, në të cilat janë të dallueshme qartë korrigjimet, ndreqjet, shënimet. Të botuara në formën e dorëshkrimeve, këto variante do ti japin mundësinë lexuesit të kuptojë se si punonte një shkrimtar i asaj kohe, i cili nuk qëndronte para kompjuterit e ti jepte cancel çdo gjëje që nuk i shkon për shtat romanit. Kjo mënyrë e re, konsideruar komode, fshin çdo gjurmë të laboratorit krijues të një shkrimtari. Patrik Heminguej, i vetmi djalë ende i gjallë i Heminguejit, ka theksuar se ka dhënë të drejtën e botimit të këtyre materialeve në dorëshkrim, sepse jep mundësinë e një vështrimi nga afër në mendimet e tim eti. Por është edhe e vërtetë se sado që ta studiosh një klasik (të letërsisë), nuk mund të kuptohet asnjëherë se nga çfarë lind talenti. Në botimin që do të dalë në Amerikë, do të sillen edhe disa tituj alternativë që vetë shkrimtari kishte menduar për këtë roman: Love in war (Dashuri në luftë), Of Wounds and Other Causes (Plagë dhe çështje të tjera), Every Night and All (Çdo natë dhe të gjitha). Bashkë me lajmin e këtij botimi, në shtyp komentohet edhe mbi faktin që ndoshta kjo është një mënyrë për të risjellë imazhin e Baba Heminguejit, që me kalimin e viteve rrëshqiti në atë të një antifeministi dhe një të alkoolizuari. Ky botim do të kthejë vëmendjen e lexuesve të vepra e tij. Duket se ky veprim ka nxitur dëshirën e botuesve për të përfshirë të tilla materiale të shkrimtarëve të ndryshëm në ribotime të ardhshme. 

_O. Lila - Shqip_

----------


## Askusho

*Ernest Heminguej*


*Ernest Hemingway* lindi 21 korrik 1899 në Çikago. Babai i tij ishte mjek kurse për pasion kishte gjyetarinë dhe peshkatarinë. Nëna e tij ishte muzikante dhe ëndërronte të ketë vajzë por ja lindi Ernesit i cili kaloi rininë i dhënë pas peshkimit e gjyetisë dhe më vonë tregoi historitë e tyre lidhur me këto dy pasione. Në ndërkohë, fillon të merret me gazetari pranë « Kansas City Star ».
Më 1917, ai u bashkua me Kryqin e Kuq si ambulancier në frontin e luftës në Itali dhe këtu, në moshën 18 vjeçare plagoset rëndë dhe dërgohet në spitalin e Milanos ku dashurohet me një infirmiere dhe për këtë shkak ngriti dorë nga armët e kjo qe njëherit edhe filli i thurrjes së veprës Lamtumirë armë (A farewell to Arms) që doli nga shtypi më 1929. Me këthim në SHBA, u martua me Hadley Richardson por mendja i rinte gjithëmonë në Europë. Së fundi arrin të shkëpus një mision gazetarie dhe akoma si i panjohur, vendoset në Paris. Këtu njihet me Gertrude Stein e cila ia mëson stilin e shkrimit të saktësishëm, të qartë e liruar nga ngarkesa me fjali të shprazëta e të panevojshme.
Në fillim botoi Tre tregime e dhjetë poezi (1923) e më 1925, Në kohën tonë , vepra në të cilat përshkruan dhunën, dhimbjet dhe kujtimet e luftës që nuk arriti ti shlyej tërë jetës. Kujtimet e plagës do ta përcjellin gjithëmonë dhe do të bëhen obsesion i veprës së përgjithëshme të autorit.
Në veprën Dielli lind gjithashtu, (1926) e cila pati sukses të papritur, flet për heroin e tij të tredhur nga predha të cilit vrapi pas kënaqsive nuk i mshefin as zbusin vuajtjet. Vepra përcjell jetën e të mërguarve të rinj të anës së majtë të Senës (La seine) për të cilët. « Kjo është storje e gjeneratës së humbur » pat thënë Gertrude Stein kur lexoi këtë vepër.
Në majin e vitit 1925, njihet me Fitzgerald-in e famshëm por të cilin ai akoma nuk e njeh. Dhe ky, themi lirisht, se është ndër të parët në mos i pari që vërejti talentin e madh të Hemingway-it. Në mes tyre lindi një miqësi e vërtetë por edhe një rivalitet i madh.
Në ndërkohë e përcjellin ngjarje të vështira si vetëvrasja e babait, çkunorëzimi por edhe diçka më e lumtur si psh. rimartesa dhe botimi i veprës së mëlartëpërmendur Lamtumirë armë. Më 1930 vendoset në Key West të Floride-s ku edhe shkroi Vdekja në pasditë ku flitet për koridën.
Më 1936 e gjejmë në Spanjë, të angazhuar në krahun e forcave republikane. Këtu bëhet alkoolik por vazhdon të shkruaj dhe boton librin To have and have not (1937) që ka për temë padrejtësinë shoqërore të kohës së vet dhe më 1940 boton librin For whom bell tolls që është një inspirim nga angazhimi i tij në Luftën e Spanjës.
Prej Spanje vendoset në Havanë gjer më 1944 nga këthehet rishtazi në Paris. Në ndërkohë pat botuar The snows of Kilimandjaro (1936). Më 1950 shkroi Përtej lumit që njëherit është vepra e fundit me brendi dashurie ku flitet për një kolonel të moshuar të armatës amerikane dhe një venedikase nëntëmbëdjetë vjeçare. Më 1952 del The old man and the sea ku denoncon brishtësinë e sukseit material kurse më 1954 fiton Çmimin Nobel.
I moshuar dhe i sëmurë, i mbyllur në pronën e vet në Idaho, me 2 qershor 1961, përfundon jetën duke bërë vetëvrasje.

*
Shqipëroi nga origjinali: Vedat Kokona*



*Plaku dhe deti* 
_(fragmente)_ 




------------------------------------------------
Ai po flinte, kur djali zgjati kokën te dera në mëngjes. Frynte kaq shumë erë, saqë barkat nuk kishin dalë në det dhe djalit i kishte dalë gjumi vonë dhe ahere erdhi te kasollja e plakut siç vinte çdo mëngjes. Djali e pa që plaku merrte frymë dhe pastaj pa duart e plakut dhe zuri të qajë. Doli pa bërë zhurmë që të sillte pak kafe dhe gjithë rrugës qau. Rreth barkës ishin mbledhur shumë peshkatarë, që vështronin atë që ishte lidhur përbri saj dhe njëri kishte hyrë në ujë me pantallona të përveshura dhe po maste gjatësinë e skeletit. Djali nuk zbriti poshtë. Ai kishte qenë në breg më përpara dhe njëri nga peshkatarët i kishte thënë se do të kujdesej për barkën në vend të tij. 
- Si është?  thirri njëri nga peshkatarët. 
- Po fle, - tha djali. Atij aq i bënte që e shikonin duke qarë. 
- Mos e shqetësojë njeri. 
- Nga hunda deri te bishti është tetëmbëdhjetë këmbë, - thirri që përtej peshkatari që e kishte matur. 
- E besoj,- tha djali. 
Djali e solli kutinë e konservës të mbushur me kafe të nxehtë te kasollja e plakut dhe u ul pranë tij duke pritur që të zgjohej. Një herë iu duk se plaku po zgjohej. Por plaku ra përsëri në gjumë të rëndë dhe djali shkoi përtej rrugës që të kërkonte ca dru hua për të ngrohur kafenë. Më në fund plaku u zgjua. 
- Mos u ngri, - i tha djali. 
- Pije këtë. Djali i hodhi ca kafe në gotë. Plaku e mori dhe e piu. 
- Ata më mposhtën, Manolin.  tha.  Ata më mposhtën vërtetë. 
- Ai nuk të mposhti dot. Peshku nuk të mposhti. 
- Po. Është e vërtetë. Kjo ndodhi më vonë. 
- Pedrikoja po kujdeset për barkën dhe takëmet. Çdo ta bësh kokën e peshkut? 
- Le ta presë Pedrikoja ta përdorë për rrjetat. 
- Po shpatën? 
- Merre për kujtim po të duash. 
- E dua, - tha djali.  tani ne mund të bëjmë planet tona për më vonë. 
- A më kërkuan? 
- Natyrisht. Me barkat e rojeve bregdetare dhe me aeroplanë. 
- Oqeani është shumë i madh dhe barka e vogël, dhe është zor ta shikosh, - tha plaku. Ai vuri re se sa kënaqësi ishte kur mund të bisedoje me një njeri në vend që të fliste me veten dhe me detin. 
- Më mori malli për ty, - tha plaku.  Ke kapur gjë? 
- Një peshk ditën e parë. Një, ditën e dytë dhe dy, të tretën. 
- Shumë mirë. - Tani do të peshkojmë përsëri bashkë. 
- Jo. Unë skam fat. Skam më fat. 
- Në djall të vejë fati,- tha djali.  të sjell unë fat. 
- Çdo të thotë familja jote? - Aq më bën. Dje kapa dy peshq. Por ne do të peshkojmë bashkë tani, që unë të mësoj akoma shumë gjëra. 
- Ne duhet të gjejmë një fuzhnje të mirë dhe ta mbajmë gjithnjë në barkë. Thikën mund tia bëjmë nga balestrat e ndonjë Fordi të vjetër. Mund ta mprehim në Guanabakoa. Duhet të jetë e mprehtë, por jo e kalitur që të mos thyhet. Thika ime u thye. 
- Do të gjej një thikë tjetër dhe do ta mpreh balestrën. Sa ditë vallë do të fryjë brisa e fortë? - Ndoshta dy, ndoshta tre. 
- Do ti bëj të gjitha siç duhet, - tha djali. - Ti shëroji duart e tua, o plak. 
- E di si të kujdesem për to. Natën pështyva diçka të çuditshme dhe ndjeva se diçka mu thye këtu në gjoks. 
- Shëroje edhe këtë tha djali. - Shtrihu, o plak dhe unë do të të sjell këmishën tënde të pastër. Dhe diçka për të ngrënë. 
- Sill edhe ca gazeta të kohës që nuk isha këtu,- tha plaku.
- Ti duhet të marrësh veten sa më shpejt, sepse kam ende shumë gjëra për të mësuar dhe ti mund të mi mësosh të gjitha. Kur djali doli nga dera dhe shkoi poshtë shkëmbit të vjetër prej korali, ai qau përsëri. Atë mbasdite në Terracë erdhi një grup turistësh dhe duke vështruar poshtë ujët, midis gotave bosh të birrave dhe meduzave të ngordhura, një grua pa një kurriz të gjatë, të bardhë, me një bisht të madh në fund, që lëkundej e ngrihej nga batica, ndërsa era e lindjes ngrinte pa pushim dallgë të mëdha në të hyrë të gjirit. 
- Çështë kjo?- pyeti ajo një kamerier dhe tregoi skeletin e gjatë të peshkut të madh, që tani sishte veçse një plaçkë që priste ta merrte zbatica. 
- Tiburon,- tha kamerieri! I peshkaqenit. Ai deshi ti tregonte çkishte ngjarë. 
- Nuk e dija që peshkaqenët kanë bishta kaq të bukur dhe të përkulur kaq hijshëm. 
- Edhe unë se dija, - tha shoqëronjësi i saj. Në kasollen e tij, mbi rrugë, plaku po flinte përsëri. Ai ende flinte përmbys dhe djali qe ulur pranë tij dhe e ruante. Plaku shihte në ëndërr luanë.


-----------------------------------------------
Varka dridhej ende nga goditjet e peshkaqenit që hante peshkun brenda në ujë dhe plaku, duke lëshuar pëlhurën, e la varkën të kthehej mënjanë, kështu që ta linte peshkaqenin të dilte sipër ujit. Kur e pa, u përkul mbi buzën e varkës dhe ia nguli thikën. Ai goditi vetëm mishin, por lëkura e trashë e peshkaqenit nuk e la thikën të futej më thellë. Plaku e goditi peshkaqenin kaq fort sa i dhembën jo vetëm duart, por edhe shpatullat. Por peshkaqeni nxori kokën nga uji dhe plaku e goditi mu në mes të kokës petashuqe, kur hunda doli nga uji që të kafshonte mishin. E nxori thikën dhe e futi për herë të dytë, po në atë vend. Peshkaqeni kishte shtrënguar fort nofullat dhe i qe kacavjerrë peshkut; plaku ia nguli thikën në syrin e majtë. Peshkaqeni si shqitej peshkut.
- Ashtu?- tha plaku dhe ia nguli thikën në mes të trurit dhe unazave të kurrizit. Tani kjo gjë sishte e vështirë dhe ndieu se thika preu kërcin. Plaku e ktheu lopatën nga ana tjetër dhe ia futi peshkaqenit në gojë, që tia hapte nofullat. E rrotulloi lopatën dhe, kur peshkaqeni u shkëput nga peshku tha:
- Shko poshtë, galanos. Shko poshtë një milje. Shko se e gjen atje shokun. Apo mos ishte nëna jote?
Fshiu faqen e thikës dhe e la lopatën në varkë. Pastaj rregulloi pëlhurën dhe, kur ajo gufoi nga era, e ktheu varkën në drejtimin e mëparshëm.
- Ata kanë marrë me vete sigurisht një të katërtën e peshkut, madje edhe mishin më të mirë,- tha me zë të lartë.  Sa mirë do të qe sikur kjo të ishte vetëm një ëndërr dhe të mos e kisha zënë këtë peshk! Keq më vjen, o peshk, që na ngjau kjo gjë. Na prishi shumë punë.
Plaku pushoi; ai skishte qejf ta vështronte peshkun tani. Ngjyra e tij i shëmbëllente ngjyrës së amalgamit me të cilën mbulojmë pasqyrën, por vijat e tij dukeshin ende.
- Sduhej të shkoja kaq larg në det, o peshk, tha.  keq më doli, edhe mua edhe ty. Keq më vjen shumë, o peshk


----------------------------------------------------
Mendja iu turbullua përsëri, por fillin me peshkun e madh e tërhiqte me gjithë fuqinë. Ia dola ta
ktheja - anash, - mendoi ai. - Këtë herë mund ta kthej me bark. - Tërhiqeni! - urdhëroi duart. -
Qëndroni fort, këmbë!
Kthjellohu, mendje! Ti kurrë smë ke lënë në baltë. Në çastin që peshku u gjend fare pranë varkës,
plaku e tërhoqi me sa fuqi kishte. Por peshku vetëm sa u kthye pak anash, pastaj drejtoi trupin dhe
notoi tej.
- Dëgjo, peshk! - i foli plaku. - Ti për të ngordhur ke, pse kërkon që të vdes dhe unë?
Kështu nuk bëj dot gjë, - mendoi. Goja iu tha aq shumë, sa nuk mund të nxirrte një fjalë, por
skishte fuqi as të shkonte deri te paguri i ujit, që ndodhej dy hapa larg.
- Këtë radhë duhet ta tërheq pranë varkës. Nuk mund të rezistoj dot shumë; Jo, mund të rezistoj, -
kundërshtoi në çast veten. - Ti, plak, gjithnjë reziston.
- Ti do që të më vrasësh, peshk, - tha plaku. - Sigurisht, është e drejta jote. Asnjëherë në jetë skam
parë qenie më gjigante, më të mrekullueshme, më të qetë e më fisnike se ti. Hë, çpret? Vritmë!
Sdua tia di se cili më vret.
Përsëri po të turbullohet mendja, plak! Por atë duhet ta kesh të freskët. Mblidh mendjen dhe
mundohu të durosh vuajtjet, si njeri i vërtetë... Ose si peshk, -shtoi ai me vete.
Çtë bëj? - vrau mendjen plaku. Sa herë që peshku largohej, atij i bëhej sikur do ti binte të fikët. -
Çtë bëj? Do ta provoj edhe një herë.
Do ta provoj përsëri, - tha plaku me vete, megjithëse duart iu prenë fare dhe para syve iu bë
mjegull.
Provoi përsëri dhe peshku përsëri u largua. Ah! - i shpëtoi një thirrje dhe në çast ndjeu se brenda tij
jeta po shuhej. - Do ta provoj dhe një herë.
Mblodhi tërë fuqinë e mbetur, gjithë krenarinë e humbur me kohë dhe i hodhi në duel me peshkun.
Plaku lëshoi fillin në dyshemenë e varkës, e mbajti me këmbë, ngriti fuzhnjën lart aq sa mundi dhe
me tërë fuqinë që i kishte mbetur e që mundi të mblidhte atë çast, e goditi peshkun pas pendës së
madhe të gjoksit, e cila i kishte dalë mbi ujë. Ndjeu si u fut maja e hekurit në mish, ndërsa ai shtynte
fuzhnjën thellë e, më thellë me tërë peshën e trupit. Atëherë peshku u përpëlit, e megjithëse mbante
brenda vetes vdekjen, u ngrit lart mbi ujë, sikur me trupin e tij gjigant, me bukurinë e fuqinë e tij
donte të krenohej...
Çpo ndodh kështu me kokën time vallë? - tha plaku, duke ngjeshur fytyrën pas dërrasës së bashit.
- Jam plak dhe u lodha shumë. Megjithatë, e vrava këtë peshk, që e kam më të shtrenjtë se vëllanë.
Duhet të bëj gati gjithçka që më nevojitet, pastaj ta lidh fort peshkun pas varkës, të ngre valën dhe
të kthehem në shtëpi.

----------


## Mr-Bledi

Titulli: Të kesh dhe të mos kesh
Origjinali: To have and have not
Gjinia: Roman
Autori: Ernest Hemingway
Shqipëroi: Alqi Kristo
Shtëpia botuese: Onufri
Viti: 2007
Fq. 184
Pesha: 0.25 kg
ISBN: 978-99943-42-21-1
Fragment nga libri
Ai më thoshte se s'kishte grua si unë dhe unë mendoja se s'kishte burrë si ai. Këtë e kam ditur mirë, por tani më vdiq. Tani duhet të filloj të bëj diçka. E di që duhet. Por kur ke pasur një burrë të tillë, të cilin ta vranë disa kubanë morracakë, nuk je në gjendje të fillosh menjëherë, sepse çdo ndjenjë e brendshme të ka lënë. Nuk di ç'të bëj. Nuk është njësoj si atëherë kur bënte udhëtime të largëta.
Atëherë, ai kthehej gjithmonë në shtëpi, kurse tani do të kaloj jetën vetëm. Jam dhe e shëndoshë, e shëmtuar, e plakur dhe atë nuk e kam më që të më thotë se jam e mirë. Ai ishte aq i mirë për mua, aq i besueshëm dhe gjithnjë i nxirrte paratë në një mënyrë a në një tjetër dhe unë s'bëhesha merak për para, vetëm për atë dhe tani s'e kam më.
Këto të këqija nuk i ndien ai që vritet. S'do desha t'ia dija sikur të isha vrarë unë. "Heri ishte si në gjumë" tha doktori. Ai nuk u përmend fare. Unë u gëzova që vdiq aq lehtë, sepse, o Zoti Krisht, në varkë do të ketë vuajtur shumë. Nuk e di nëse më ka kujtuar mua ose për se ka menduar. Besoja se në atë gjendje nuk do të mendosh për asgjë.
Besoj se do të ketë pasur dhembje të mëdha. Por, më në fund, i humbi ndjenjat. Do t'i lutesha Krishtit që të kisha vdekur unë në vend të tij. Por nga të luturat s'del gjë. Asgjë nuk del nga lutjet. Duhej të kisha vajtur në varrim. Por bota nuk e kuptojnë. Ata nuk e dinë se si je ti. Sepse njerëzit e mirë janë të paktë.
Askush nuk e di se si e ndien veten ti, sepse nuk e kupton të keqen që të ka gjetur. Dhe, në rast se do të jetoj edhe njëzet vjet, me se do të merrem vallë? Asnjëri nuk do të të mësojë se ç'të bësh dhe s'ke se ç'bën, veçse t'i nënshtrohesh fatit dhe të fillosh menjëherë të merresh me ndonjë punë. Ja, këtë duhet të bëj. Por dua të di, o Zoti Krisht, si do t'i kaloj netët? E si mund të kalohet nata kur nuk të zë gjumi?
Besoj se do ta ndjesh veten ashtu siç e ndien ajo që ka humbur burrin. Mundet që të kalohet. Çdo gjë mund të kalohet në këtë botë të mallkuar. Besoj se e gjeta që tani se si ta kalojmë. Ndrydhi të gjitha ndjenjat, vdis nga brenda dhe çdo gjë do të kalojë lehtë. Vdis për së gjalli, ashtu si bëjnë më të shumtët e njerëzve, në të shumtën e kohës. Besoj se kjo është rruga më e mirë.
Më duket se e fillova mirë. Fillova mirë, meqenëse s'kam si bëj ndryshe. Besoj se kjo është ajo që duhet të bëj. Tamam kjo. Atëherë e fillova mirë, pra, tani jam më e fortë se çdo njeri... Përjashta ishte një ditë e bukur dhe e ftohtë dimri subtropikal dhe degët e palmave fërkoheshin me njëra – tjetrën nga era e lehtë e veriut. Disa njerëz, të veshur me rroba dimri, kalonin me biçikleta përpara shtëpisë. Ata qeshnin. Në kopshtin e madh të shtëpisë matanë rrugës, këndonte një pallua.
Nga dritarja dukej deti i rreptë, i ri dhe i kaltër nga drita e dimrit. Një motoskaf i madh po hynte në liman dhe atje tej, në horizont, nja shtatë milje më tutje, dukej një vapor cisternë në profil, i vogël e i qartë, faqe detit të kaltër, që udhëtonte drejt perëndimit, duke kaluar afër shkëmbinjve për të mos djegur qymyr kundër rrymës.
Referim: http://www.shtepiaelibrit.com/store/...hemingway.html

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Një ditë për dashnorin e letrave* 

21 Korrik 2014 | : Kulturë | Autor: Gazeta Shqip

Sot, 115-vjetori i lindjes së Ernest Heminguejit / Këngëtarja Eda Zari, mikëpritëse e një mbrëmjeje “Alla-Heminguej”

Në shqip, shkrimtari është përkthyer nga emra të njohur të letrave, si Ismail Kadare apo Vedat Kokona

Ernest Hemingway“Nuk e di të them se pse sa herë të rrethoja me krahët e mi, ndihesha si në shtëpi.” Ernest Heminguej, një prej personazheve më të njohura të letrave botërore, i shkruante kështu të dashurës së tij, Marlene Dietrich. Janë pa fund letrat që ai i shkroi asaj dhe ato që ajo shkroi për të. “E dashurova menjëherë. Nuk kam reshtur kurrë së dashuruari. E dashurova në mënyrë platonike. E them këtë, sepse dashuria që Ernest Heminguej dhe unë ndienim për njëri-tjetrin ishte e jashtëzakonshme në mënyrën se si ne e përjetonim: një dashuri e pastër, absolute. Një ndjenjë e paprekur nga dyshimet, një dashuri përtej horizontit, përtej vdekjes, edhe pse e di me siguri që kjo nuk ekziston. Ndoshta prandaj edhe ndjenjat tona i rezistonin kohës, edhe atëherë kur nuk kishte më fije shprese për asnjërin”, shkruante ajo. Shkrimtari i adhuruar nga gratë, që nuk e fshehu asnjëherë tërheqjen ndaj seksit tjetër dhe e shndërroi letërsinë në një depërtim në qenien njerëzore, sot shënon 115-vjetorin e lindjes. Në çdo vend të botës, shtëpitë botuese që e botojnë, adhuruesit e librave të tij ndalen për të kujtuar njeriun që me jetën dhe punën e tij, i bëri ta donin.

Ditëlindja e Heminguejit do të festohet edhe në Shqipëri. Këngëtarja Eda Zari do të jetë mikëpritësja e një mbrëmjeje “Alla Heminguej”. “Në datën 21 korrik, për ditëlindjen e Heminguejit, në një festë alla Heminguej, në rrugën Heminguej, në orët e vona të Heminguej, me pijet e zemrës së Heminguej! Ato që ndodhin natën, nuk i shpjegojmë dot ditën, sepse atëherë ato nuk ekzistojnë… Prandaj le të festojmë të gjithë natën alla Heminguej dhe t’i lëmë të tjerët të lodhen kur të lindë dielli, të shpjegojnë qejfin ‘e pashpjegueshëm’ që do të bëjmë”, thuhet në një njoftim, të këngëtares. Pjesa më e madhe e librave të Heminguejit janë botuar edhe në gjuhën shqipe. Përkthyesit e tij në gjuhën shqipe janë emra të njohur të letrave. “Plaku dhe deti”, vepra më përfaqësuese e letërsisë së tij, është përkthyer në shqip nga shkrimtari i madh Ismail Kadare. “Ai kërkon t’i përkthehet ajo që sapo ka dëgjuar. Përveç përkthimit të jashtëm nga një gjuhë në një tjetër, ka edhe një përkthim të brendshëm, përbrenda po asaj gjuhe. Ismail Kadareja është mjeshtër i këtij përkthimi të brendshëm në veprën e vet. Jo vetëm në rastet kur drejtpërdrejt shënon po në atë vend ese dhe trajtesë, proces dhe zhdrivillim, por edhe duke e shndërruar këtë në përftesë letrare”, shkruan prof. Xhevat Lloshi për këtë përkthim. “Plaku dhe deti” është një tregim për forcën dhe dinjitetin e shpirtit të njeriut. Me simbolikën e tij, ai trajton pyetjen e madhe, se deri ku duhet të shkojë njeriu, deri ku duhet të guxojë. Për Heminguejin njeriu, edhe kur e di se do ta kapërcejë të zakonshmen, se po shkel përtej saj, në trevën e dyluftimit të pabarabartë, madje të vetë vdekjes, nuk ka përse të tërhiqet pa e provuar. Më mirë të kthehesh i mundur, pasi e ke provuar ndeshjen, pasi e ke treguar se e ke guximin ta bësh sesa të dështosh pa e bërë provën. “Lamtumirë armë”, një tjetër vepër e dashur e Heminguejit i ka ardhur lexuesit shqiptar nën shqipërimin e një tjetër emri të njohur të letrave shqipe, Vedat Kokonës. “Të kesh dhe të mos kesh” është përkthyer nga Alqi Kristo. Një pjesë e tregimeve të tij kanë ardhur vitet e fundit në shqip, botuar në faqet e revistave të ndryshme letrare. Heminguej mbetet sfida e çdo përkthyesi, dhe padyshim një shkrimtar që të rrëmben zemrën që me librin e parë që i ke lexuar. Ai lindi më Illinois, 21 korrik 1899, dhe vdiq i vetëvrarë më 02.07.1961, Ketchum, Idaho, e kujtohet nga të gjitha qarqet artistike si një ndër shkrimtarët më në zë amerikanë të shekullit XX dhe si përfaqësuesi kryesor i Brezit të Humbur. Ai përjetoi thellë tragjedinë e dy luftërave botërore, u gjend disa herë ballë për ballë me vdekjen dhe shkroi një letërsi ku dhunës njerëzore i kundërvihet dashuria, ndërsa kotësisë dhe zhgënjimit të jetës, përpjekja për të qëndruar me çdo çmim dhe me çdo kusht. Heminguej u rrit në një mjedis mbytës provincial nën autoritetin e një nëne të rreptë, ndërsa vetëvrasja e të atit la gjurmë të pashlyera në zemrën e tij. Universiteti i parë për Heminguejin u bë Lufta e Parë Botërore. Ai shkoi vullnetar si sanitar në Itali, ku u njoh me tmerret e luftës, por edhe me burrërinë dhe vetëmohimin, që do të mbushnin faqet e tregimeve dhe romanëve të tij të mëvonshëm. Atë që mundi të shkruante, duke bashkuar llojin e gazetarisë me atë të letërsisë artistike, e mblodhi në vëllimin e parë “Në kohën tonë” dhe në vëllimin e dytë “Burra pa gra”. Por në mbarë botën Heminguej u bë i njohur me romanin “Lamtumirë armë”, ku trajton një histori dashurie, që përfundon tragjikisht në një botë ku sundon ligji i luftës dhe ku njeriu vret njeriun.

Gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore, Heminguej udhëtoi dhe mori pjesë në veprime luftarake si korrespondent. Në tregimet e kësaj kohe tingëllon e fuqishme ideja antifashiste kundër luftës. Heminguej u bë i famshëm me botimin e novelës “Plaku dhe deti”, për të cilën u nderua me çmimin “Nobel”. Si për të vazhduar traditën familjare, Ernest Heminguej vrau veten, duke pasur frikë nga sëmundja, e cila e mundonte prej kohësh. I konsideruar nga shumëkush si strehë e brezit të humbur, Heminguej vazhdon të mbetet shkrimtari më i shquar amerikan. Proza e tij e gjallë shquhet për nga thjeshtësia mahnitëse, dialogu i thjeshtë plot jetë. Personazhet kryesore të Heminguejit janë gjithnjë luftëtarë të paepur, me dinjitet krenar, toreador, përballë gjendjes së nderë që po përjetonte padrejtësisht brezi i humbur, brez në kurrizin e të cilit rëndoi më së shumti Lufta e Parë Botërore. Heminguej vijon të jetë një personazh, ku kritika dhe biografët vijojnë të hulumtojnë. Tre vjet më parë, një miku i tij zbuloi fakte që tregonin se shkrimtari është ndjekur vazhdimisht nga agjentë të FBI-së. Në një shkrim botuar në “New York Times” me rastin e 50-vjetorit të vdekjes së shkrimtarit, AE Hotcher, biograf i tij shkruante se FBI-ja ka kontribuuar në ankthin dhe vetëvrasjen e tij”. Por sot është një ditë për të kujtuar Heminguejin, qoftë duke hapur një libër të tij…

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2014/0...rin-e-letrave/

----------


## Kristjanahila12

Per ke bien kembanat

----------

